# RedHat Wallpaper.......



## LordAcacia (Oct 20, 2002)

I will be installing my first Linux box tonight when I get off work.I am super excited as this will solidify my home network as I am using the Redhat box as a server/router for the entire network.I have a friend who installed RedHat and is finishing the configuration today.Here is my question: while perusing the files and functions of Gnome , I noticed that there weren't any Redhat choices for desktop wallpapers.I want my desktop to have a RedHat wallpaper that stands out a little.....I know , I know .....I shouldn't be such a "windoze baby" , but i am very proud of my Linux box and jsut kinda want others to take notice.So does anyone know where to get/download RedHat desktop wallpapers?


----------



## LLTroll (Oct 21, 2002)

It's not Red Hat specific but it gets the point across  
tux-sit.jpg

I just went searching around to see if I could find where I got that one in the first place and well here you go.
linux wallpapers


----------



## LordAcacia (Oct 20, 2002)

yeah , i have seen many Linux wallpapers.I am searching for RedHat specific wallpapers......sigh....the search continues.....I would love to have the back of either of their tees for wallpaper.Thanks to all who are helping.


----------



## LordAcacia (Oct 20, 2002)

Ended up making my own....


----------



## LordAcacia (Oct 20, 2002)

Anyone wanna see?


----------



## vpn (Sep 8, 2002)

i do


----------



## LordAcacia (Oct 20, 2002)

Here is the first one......I really liked that tee shirt...lolBTW....it's only 800x600.......


----------



## LordAcacia (Oct 20, 2002)

Here is the second one.....i just used "fix to desktop" and droppered in the top and bottom colors......


----------



## LordAcacia (Oct 20, 2002)

Lemme know what you all think.....


----------



## vpn (Sep 8, 2002)

they are both real good... first one is the best...


----------

